# 90G tank with 30g sump in need of pump



## Mikeyminc (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

Recently picked up 90gallon tank with drilled bottom. Also bought a 30gallon with the intention of running fresh water sump.

Can anyone recommend a good sump pump? 

Was thinking..
Current USA eFlux DC Flow Pump - 1900GPH
or 
Mag 12?

Im just guessing though based on some read throughs..

All recommendations welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

If you want to cheap out you can get a Cobalt Aquatics MJ1200. It can be used as a pump and has decent head. But the flow isn't as good as the other two you listed, but then again it's only $40ish?

295gph, max height 69inches. Only uses 20watts of power too.


----------

